# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Quạt tản nhiệt CPU kêu to bất thường !

## blackcatcn

hôm vừa rồi mình có tháo cái thùng máy ra thổi bụi ...mình táy máy tháo cả cái quạt tản nhiệt trên con chip cpu . sau khi gắn vào thì quạt có tình trạng kêu ro..ro to khác thường mỗi lần máy chạy ưng dụng gì đó là nó lại rồ lên ... sau khi ứng dụng chạy ổn định thì tiếng rồ rồ đó lại hạ xuống !
hic ...hok biết con quạt này có bị làm sao không mình lo quá : pro tư vấn cho mình với !

----------


## GinVNSEO

có thể là do bạn tháo ra nhưng khi gắn vào thì gắn ko đc khớp các chân của nó, bạn tháo ra gắn lại xem sao nha

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

> có thể là do bạn tháo ra nhưng khi gắn vào thì gắn ko đc khớp các chân của nó, bạn tháo ra gắn lại xem sao nha


lưu ý:fan cpu nếu gắn không khớp,đại khái là lỏng thì sẽ không chạy nổi quá 1 phút hoặc không lên - chạy chừng 15-30s tự tắt

----------


## teenhotvip

> hôm vừa rồi mình có tháo cái thùng máy ra thổi bụi ...mình táy máy tháo cả cái quạt tản nhiệt trên con chip cpu . sau khi gắn vào thì quạt có tình trạng kêu ro..ro to khác thường mỗi lần máy chạy ưng dụng gì đó là nó lại rồ lên ... sau khi ứng dụng chạy ổn định thì tiếng rồ rồ đó lại hạ xuống !
> hic ...hok biết con quạt này có bị làm sao không mình lo quá : pro tư vấn cho mình với !


fan kêu to có lý do là khô dầu nha bạn.
nếu bạn rành thì nên châm ít dầu vào bôi trơn bạn nhé - còn dư giả tý thì nên mua 1 cái fan mới(vì giá fan giờ cũng rẻ) thay chạy cho lướt 
nên kiểm tra xem tản nhiệt còn tốt không(lớp màu trắng trên lưng con cpu),nếu khô quá rồi thì nên châm ít tản nhiệt vào nhé(1 hũ keo tản nhiệt 7k-10k)
lần sau bạn nhớ nói rõ là quạt cho dòng nào nhé(sk370,sk478,sk775,sk1156,sk1366...) bạn nhé

----------


## toannechan

> fan kêu to có lý do là khô dầu nha bạn.
> nếu bạn rành thì nên châm ít dầu vào bôi trơn bạn nhé - còn dư giả tý thì nên mua 1 cái fan mới(vì giá fan giờ cũng rẻ) thay chạy cho lướt 
> nên kiểm tra xem tản nhiệt còn tốt không(lớp màu trắng trên lưng con cpu),nếu khô quá rồi thì nên châm ít tản nhiệt vào nhé(1 hũ keo tản nhiệt 7k-10k)
> lần sau bạn nhớ nói rõ là quạt cho dòng nào nhé(sk370,sk478,sk775,sk1156,sk1366...) bạn nhé


ặc ...anh nói em mớid để ý... khi tháo quạt tản nhiệt trên con chip ra em thấy 1 lớp bột màu xám tên mặt con chip..em cứ tưởng là... bụi nên sau sạch luôn rùi ...thì ra nó có chức năng thế ..em phải mua kem tản nhiệt bôi ngay mới được...! thank anh nhiều nhá !

----------

